# Fox Pro Sounds



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Foxpro just added a bunch of new free sounds. If you have a foxpro, here is the link:

https://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/soundpacks/free-sound-library


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy !!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Way cool. Thank You.


----------



## Smitty (Jan 1, 2014)

SWEET!! Thanks for the link and heads up!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Mo Mo. I needed some new crow sounds. Some of the free ones I downloaded before sounded like the anti-hunters made them.


----------



## Mandrroofing (Feb 7, 2017)

I have an older Foxpro the remote only goes up to so many numbers calls .very simple caller .Does anyone know if you can download new calls to this

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome, Mandrroofing.

My FoxPro is an old one, too, (FX3) but it still has a card inside. Sounds can be eliminated and added to the card.


----------



## Mandrroofing (Feb 7, 2017)

Ahh ok thanks a bunch

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang it! I need to update my computer one of these days so I can download some more sounds on mine. For some reason, I can't run the updates myself. Gonna have to find a true "internet pro". lol


----------

